# Meet my kids



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't usually post images of my quilled ones on here, but thought I would share a couple of images.

Tylda, looking all growly, but she was actually just eating. She has a gorgeous orange mask and coloration.

[attachment=1:2imjdgg4]tylda1-2c.jpg[/attachment:2imjdgg4]

Tula, my tiny little lovebug.

[attachment=0:2imjdgg4]tula2.jpg[/attachment:2imjdgg4]


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

How adorable! Great pictures!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stunning!  Tylda's coloring is awesome! What color would you call her? Tula looks to be eyeing a mealie in the distance.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

She was classed as an algerian dark-eyed cinnacot. Images really do not do her coloring justice.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

They are both beautiful!  Tula is so tiny, aww


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those wonderful photos! It's always interesting to see different hedgehog varieties.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tula and my 4 1/2 pound, fully grown Persian, Gidget, should be best friends!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They both look like such sweethearts! It's nice to see your babies.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! What cuties!


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

<3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you know how much I want to hog nap them? The only thing stopping me is your too far away... :lol: They are gorgeous, and are very lucky to have you as their mommy


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww, they're all so cute!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

So very cute. Always nice to put a hog to a name!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought I would add to this thread. Most images we get on here seem to be of friendly hedgehogs, so I thought I would post a couple of Ollie. I picked Ollie up about a week and a half ago. Ollie is 2 years old and he never bonded with his old owner. Ollie's old owner asked if I would take Ollie with hope that I can get him to not look like this all the time....

[attachment=1:3nshefoh]Ollie2.jpg[/attachment:3nshefoh]

We have already made some baby steps and are building on his trust. I don't know that Ollie ever will lay his quills all the way down while being handled, but I have gotten him to uncurl... and I have photographic evidence!

[attachment=0:3nshefoh]Ollie.jpg[/attachment:3nshefoh]

So for all of you have have hedgehogs that look like this... you are not alone!


----------



## gas (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow They are CUte!!!!  

Adia was like Ollie when we had her (first week or so)


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ollie-ha! He sure is a cute little grump though.  love the coloring of your girls- thanks for sharing. (more! More!)


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to get some more of Tula. Tula doesn't care for the clicky box, and would rather spend her time snuggling. Tylda is very playful though and I have some amazing images of her. I call this one her football look. We had been playing "fight" and she was giving me her "I challenge you" look. Ignore the poop on the feet...

[attachment=0:2f7hg9fq]Tylda-football.jpg[/attachment:2f7hg9fq]


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Aww! I love your babies! I think you'll get Ollie to come out of his shell... or spikes... :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I love Tylda's picture there! And I have no doubts that you'll win Ollie over with enough time. He looks like a handsome little guy!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....nice to meet you, kids.  If Izzy wasn't such a mealworm hound, I'm sure she would still be a ball of spikes. Even though she's still Seniorita Poofy Pants, my husband can see improvement. He says, "she used to full ball when you came in, now she just crouches a bit and poofs". Those moments of progress make you feel like you just won a triathalon.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm loving all of these pictures- cute overload!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Tula is so gorgeous and I love little Ollie's grumpster face!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Tylda is stunning too!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is Tula looking all sad and pathetic because mom has lift the edge of the blanket she was hiding under (its the yellow that is above her). I have a blanket that I throw over her fleece tube and drape over the edge of the drop in pan in her cage. It forms a bit of a hammock, that she likes to hide under.

[attachment=1:17qzavos]Tula.jpg[/attachment:17qzavos]

And another of Tylda. Tylda likes her pompom toys I made her. This is an action shot. She had just run through the blue ferret tube and was about to attack the pompom. She ended up rolling it to the other side of the play pen. Did I mention that Tylda was playful? She is one of only a couple that I have had who is this playful.

[attachment=0:17qzavos]Tylda-pompom.jpg[/attachment:17qzavos]


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> And another of Tylda. Tylda likes her pompom toys I made her. This is an action shot. She had just run through the blue ferret tube and was about to attack the pompom. She ended up rolling it to the other side of the play pen. Did I mention that Tylda was playful? She is one of only a couple that I have had who is this playful.
> 
> [attachment=0:10y6avm7]Tylda-pompom.jpg[/attachment:10y6avm7]


Awe....she looks so serious here. Play is the work of children.  Very cute.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, poor Tula! She does look pathetic! In a super cute way of course.  

Tylda is such a pretty hog. I wonder why it is that hedgies aren't all that concerned with playing?


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

The three of them are very pretty  Tylda's color is so special and I love it. What color would you classify Tula as?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Little Tula! Everyone loves you! Tylda has full concentration on that pom pom.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Tylda is an Algerian Dark Cinnicot. Due to the lighting in the room, it is very hard to get a good image that does her coloring justice. Often most images come out much darker than she really is. I'm hoping to take her outside when it gets warm and get some daylight shots. It should really show off her coloring


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

pouncing Tula!! Does she do a little bum wiggle like a cat before she attacks? lol :lol: 
What gorgeous little hedgies.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've loved the pictures. It's wonderful to see such different personalities. I have a soft spot for Ollie.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are beautiful


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Kalandra, what kind of food is in the very first pic you posted?

They are all adorable


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That should be a mix of Fromm Duck a la veg and Halo spot's stew. I recently added in Now! Senior, which looks almost identical to the other two.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok Thanks.

I just noticed the kibble sizes seemed smaller, and Holden's lost a few teeth so I wanted to check out some smaller kibble sizes.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the size too. Tylda is my big girl (probably 550 in that image, now is up to 600), but even Tula & Ollie can eat these foods without a problem. They are around the 300 gram range. 

The duck a la veg & halo are higher in fat. My little kids run a ton and lose weight quickly, and Tylda has been growing. I added the Now! to reduce her fat content. Fromm also makes a lower fat kibble too.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the info, Holden is chubby so would def need a low fat food.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its been a while, so thought I would add some new ones.

Tula, wondering why I'm taking pictures instead of providing her with the required bugs.

[attachment=4:1w39silx]tula.jpg[/attachment:1w39silx]

Tylda, whose expression probably speaks more for her than I can type here.

[attachment=3:1w39silx]5.jpg[/attachment:1w39silx]

Ollie, who is actually finally starting to adjust... a little. Look its almost a face!

[attachment=2:1w39silx]ollie-7512.jpg[/attachment:1w39silx]

And the newest Stormrider, Penelope, who is still in quarantine, but is nothing but a sheer delight to have around.
[attachment=1:1w39silx]Penelope.jpg[/attachment:1w39silx] [attachment=0:1w39silx]Penelope2.jpg[/attachment:1w39silx]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Penelope is gorgeous! They are all such characters.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

She is quite a looker. I never ask about color when I take in rescues. I leave it as a mystery until I pick them up. But she is quite a pretty little girl. She's actually quilling at the moment. She dropped a bunch of baby quills the last 2 weeks... And it looks like all of the new quills so far are white.


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

They are all so cute!! I just looove Tylda  She's gorgeous. You have such precious hedgies!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love Tula's expression and Tylda's ears! Ollie looks like he is hanging on for dear life. Penelope is so pretty. They are all gorgeous hedgies. Quite the little hedgie crew!!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Instead of curling up in a hissy clicking quill ball he has started to uncurl in my hands and he does sorta hold onto my hand with his front feet. He has really started to open up in the last couple of weeks. He recently discovered watermelon and since that night we have been making major improvements in trust. So much so that recently I put a bowl of apple in his cage (he started eating apple soon after the watermelon), that he came out of hiding and started to eat his apple in front of me. I sat, watching him with a stupid grin on my face. To see him do things that a social hedgehog will do... melts my heart.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I love Tula and Tylda's expressions...Especially Tylda! :lol: And hooray for an Ollie face! I agree about Penelope as well - she's so pretty! I love how dark her mask is.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

they are all so cute! i love tylda's face in that photo! and penelope is just so pretty, and ollie oh ollie don't you know we love you? and oh my word tula don't you think for a minute i have forgotten you! you and your little blanket photo just made my day


----------

